# I'm starting to believe HGH ***FEEDS THE MUSCLE*** moreso than creating **HYPERPLASIA**



## optimisticair (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes, hyperplasia is real. HGH + insulin has the ability to grow your head, hands, and shoe size. Coach Trevor ( a very well-respected and intelligent individual ) tells of his use of growth hormone using usually 15-30iu. When he was doing high dose HGH at 30iu, he caused cancer cell proliferation. When he did a high dose HGH for about 2 weeks, he gained 20lbs and went to a 260lbs, lean. He notes that he was losing fat and his muscles looked fuller. This makes me believe that the HGH + insulin moreso feeds the muscle rather than creates hyperplasia. As you can see in this video, coach trevor is currently deflated from not lifting.
	

		
			
		

		
	




 Similiarly, Dorian yates who was known for being a one of the first legit advocates of using HGH + insulin in bodybuilding and attributed his physique to being somewhat enhanced from using HGH + insulin. However, in retirement while using TRT there aren't obvious effects of hyperplasia in his physique. Dorian also used IGF1, i'm unsure which igf he used. could have been igf1-lr3, maybe not.

I would be interested in opinions on this subject of HGH for hyperplasia, hopefully from those who have used it in the past. Again, i'm thinking that the hyperplasia may be minimal in adults and that the hgh is moreso "feeding the muscle" rather than creating new muscle cells.


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 27, 2022)

Also, off topic, but this is the Anabolic Matrix created by Tony Huge and Coach Trevor. Really great infographic and there are vids of Tony explaining in more detail. ( My avatar is Neo from the matrix with a bunch of bodybuilding drugs because i saw it on google when I searched "anabolic matrix" and thought it was pretty sick ).

My opinion: [ Also the archadonic acid taken orally is a bad idea even though it is on the infographic and does work for bodybuilding. Archadonic acid creates inflammation all over the body. Perhaps injectable Archadonic Acid could be promising? (idk). Stay away from the Tren as tren can pass the blood brain barrier and attach to the androgen receptors in the brain and cause some brain damage. ( Hence why high dosing tren makes people sexual deviants + schizo lol ). Also low dose THC tincture rather than smoking the weed because THC can be abused. ]


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

Lol coach Trevor, tony huge.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2022)

Super credible sources 🤣

Here's your sign 💩💩💩


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Lol coach Trevor, tony huge.





FlyingPapaya said:


> Super credible sources 🤣
> 
> Here's your sign 💩💩💩


Sure. I think it can be understood that Tony Huge and Coach Trevor made an honest effort experimenting with hitting the HGH pathway hard in a short blasting period when the body isn't expecting it, so that the body doesn't down regulating the effects of the HGH 20+iu + insulin + mk677 + slin pills to try and achieve hyperplasia.

I understand that you may be distracted by his character.


----------



## buck (Dec 28, 2022)

I don't pay much attention to what a person says or even a small group with out some good science to back it up. Making a case for something with just the info a guru chooses to use is not all that scientific. Bro info du jour has never grabed my attention much.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

Try taking 20-30iu of HGH per day. Let me know how much pain your body is in afterwards.


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Try taking 20-30iu of HGH per day. Let me know how much pain your body is in afterwards.


i don't plan to because hyperplasia is moreso a faerie-tale.
edit: meaning hyperplasia in a noticable amount to the risk-to-reward ratio. ( yes a small amount of hyperplasia may occur, but not enough )


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 28, 2022)

actually, i'm unsure now.
This video has a better comprehensive analysis on hyperplasia.

Perhaps my only take away is slamming 20-30iu HGH won't quickly skip over the muscle hypertrophy process and start hyperplasia. Probably a more conservative HGH protocol over long term combined with a good training routine would be more beneficial in hyperplasia than mass blasting.

Well perhaps another takeaway is the "if you don't use it, you lose it" is still correct in the sense that permanent muscle gains isn't that legit, and training + maintenance routines are required.

Edit: and perhaps the "permanent muscle growth from hyperplasia" is more so marketing and optimistic naivety of wanting permanent muscle tissue without training after acquiring the muscle tissue.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> actually, i'm unsure now.
> This video has a better comprehensive analysis on hyperplasia.
> 
> Perhaps my only take away is slamming 20-30iu HGH won't quickly skip over the muscle building process and start hyperplasia? Probably a more conservative HGH protocol over long term combined with a good training routine would be more beneficial in hyperplasia than mass blasting?
> ...


Like I said, try slamming 20-30iu of HGH and tell me how you feel.

I don't believe people who say they take that much. You will get so much joint pain, and nerve pain, that you wouldn't be able to lift effectively.

The whole idea of taking that much is stupid and counter productive.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Try taking 20-30iu of HGH per day. Let me know how much pain your body is in afterwards.


yeah, no thanks


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

Tony huge, coach Trevor, these videos... this thread, are all stupid. 😂


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

People don't even take GH for the GH itself... That has a short half life. They take it for the IGF levels that it stimulates.

Again, this whole thing is dumb.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Tony huge, coach Trevor, these videos... this thread, are all stupid. 😂


Has Tony Huge pinned his eyeball yet?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Has Tony Huge pinned his eyeball yet?
> View attachment 33504


We can only hope so. How does that idiot have a following with the dangerous crap he spouts.


----------

